# Making Beads on Lathe



## Youngturner101

I have a whole bunch of questions when I start something new, and especially when I am struggling to find information on it, so bare with me please!

How would I go about making a wooden or acrylic bead on my lathe? I know that there were some kits on Penn State Industries but I didn't figure out how to do it. 

I know there is something called "Beads" while turning where you turn the wood into beads but they are all attached. I am looking to make a round bead turned on the lathe with a hole in the middle. 

Is this possible? if so, What mandrel would I need? or how would I go about doing it? 

Thanks!!


----------



## KenV

The techniques vary with size of the bead, and size of hole.

Larger ones can be turned on the end of a short spindle, and ends cleaned up with a shopmade small clamp chuck similar to those used to turn eggs.

1/8th inch all thread can be used as a mandrell.  Have gone down to use of shank of 1/16 inch drill bit as a mandrel.

Small tools and "mag eyes " are a must for me


----------



## its_virgil

How to turn big wood beads for Jewelry | Wood Beads

Turning a Wooden Bead - YouTube

Bead Expert - Timeless Wood - YouTube

Do a good turn daily!
Don






Youngturner101 said:


> I have a whole bunch of questions when I start something new, and especially when I am struggling to find information on it, so bare with me please!
> 
> How would I go about making a wooden or acrylic bead on my lathe? I know that there were some kits on Penn State Industries but I didn't figure out how to do it.
> 
> I know there is something called "Beads" while turning where you turn the wood into beads but they are all attached. I am looking to make a round bead turned on the lathe with a hole in the middle.
> 
> Is this possible? if so, What mandrel would I need? or how would I go about doing it?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## nava1uni

I have turned some from short dowels.  I drilled a hole down the middle and then hold the piece of dowel in a chuck or collet chuck.  You can then just turn a bead at a time and part it off.


----------

